# SBS - Tuesday Oct 4th 8:30pm



## GreatPig (3 October 2005)

The Cutting Edge: Africa, America's New Oil Target

From the Sunday Telegraph TV guide:



> With grim forecasts that US oil supplies will dry up within 20 years, the superpower is desperate for a dependable supply, as the war with Iraq proved. Enter Africa, eager for acceptance and international finance. The results, however, of the predicted Afro-American collusion are not all positive



May be worth a look.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## mista200 (15 October 2005)

Yes it was a very good show... SBS has awesome docos!!!! cutting edge, dateline , etc. seems World War 3 could be China VS USA


----------

